# quattro related



## .usport. (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm curious to get some more knowledge about wheel offsets, wheel sizing, and wheel spacing that should be a need to know when trying to dial in a stance with quattro. Can someone shed some more light on this subject.

What I know/ or think I know
- b/c of the quattro system all wheels need to be withing a 5% size difference within one another ( meaning no large staggered wheel set ups work. )

What this applies to: putting some spacers on my stock oem wheels to obtain a better stance being that I'm tucked on static. I just dropped of some 8mm's at a guy I know's machine shop to be redrilled for 5x112. Just wondering if spacing a wheel out affects the awd system in any way.

Thanks for the help :beer:


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

.usport. said:


> I'm curious to get some more knowledge about wheel offsets, wheel sizing, and wheel spacing that should be a need to know when trying to dial in a stance with quattro. Can someone shed some more light on this subject.
> 
> What I know/ or think I know
> - b/c of the quattro system all wheels need to be withing a 5% size difference within one another ( meaning no large staggered wheel set ups work. )
> ...


If they are out too far, be prepaired to buy wheel bearings. Shouldn't really stress out the Quatrro any.


----------



## .usport. (Feb 20, 2011)

I understand not stressing wheel bearing out by thick spacers. People Im talking about running possibly 8-10mm spacers to have oem wheels sit flush. Not porsche wheels with 35mm adapters causing bad stress on wheel bearing components. I am asking about if that would throw rotation off being that the car is a quattro and all the wheels spin the same. 

Ex- a staggered set of wheels on a quattro being 19x10 and 19x8 would not work being that the one size is much larger thatn the other and that would have a significant effect on the rotation of the wheels. 

:beer::beer:


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

Wouldn't the diameter of the wheel affect the rotating speeds more than the width? Say something like a carrera 4S.. Isn't that awd


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

papasmurf133 said:


> Wouldn't the diameter of the wheel affect the rotating speeds more than the width? Say something like a carrera 4S.. Isn't that awd


Width wont affect rotational speeds. I have seen quattros staggered, just keep the rolling difference to a bare minimum. Tire Rack has a calculator that can guide you through it. If it's less than 1%, I'd say your good. if it's more than that it will stress out the differential eventually. This is the reason your owners manual warns you about not changing all of your tires at once. A worn tire can have more than a 1% difference when compared to a new tire. So mixing sizes can lead to serious problems if you are not careful.


----------

